# finally



## xred (Oct 12, 2016)

pulled the trigger 
ended up with a 928 hd
was going to get the 826 but after I got there I decided to spend the extra 200 bux

the 826's they had were all 2017
but this 928 is a 2016
I asked the guy he said he knew and non were from last year that he got them
all from toro this year.
Any way its shinny and new 
we are suppose to get 15cm monday so let r snow

hopefully i get 15yrs outta this thing like i did with my ol 
mastercraft(MTD)
I'd post pics but I can't silly forum


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_:icon-wwp: when you get your post count up high enough.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Congratulations, nice machine.


----------



## xred (Oct 12, 2016)

*is it gonna snow?*

played with the blower a bit today 
started it up and burn the new smell off it
revved er up and down
played with the power steerin much easier then wraslin my other blower

come on and snow already...lol


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I guess once the snow comes your way it might not stop for a week or so. I have no snow here get more frost in the morning than snow then gone by 10:00


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Plan on 30 years, instead of 15 with a bit of maintenance here and there.


----------



## xred (Oct 12, 2016)

its snowing...
got about 6inches so far and still a coming.
gonna list the old one on kijiji now figure I would wait till it snowed
so they can see it work then when they low ball me I will just say no
use your shovel....lol

going to blow my 6inches now


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

xred said:


> its snowing...
> got about 6inches so far and still a coming.
> gonna list the old one on kijiji now figure I would wait till it snowed
> so they can see it work then when they low ball me I will just say no
> ...


That's what she said....hehehehe:smiley-confused009:


----------



## xred (Oct 12, 2016)

got to use the ol 928 in the wet crap and must say it 
tossed er in the middle of my front yard.

The neighbors kinda trickled out 

defiantly better in the wet stuff then my ol MTD


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

pearlfinish said:


> That's what she said....hehehehe:smiley-confused009:


Michael from "The Office" applauds you, well timed, well placed, well done.:icon-clapping-smile


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Congrats on the toro. If I wasn't dead set on getting a track machine I would have got the 28" toro too.


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

jtclays said:


> Michael from "The Office" applauds you, well timed, well placed, well done.:icon-clapping-smile


Hahaha I couldn't resist


----------

